
Hack Brief: ISIS Data Breach Identifies 22,000 Members - aburan28
http://www.wired.com/2016/03/hack-brief-isis-data-breach-identifies-22000-members/?mbid=social_fb
======
aze100
rrr

------
aze100
hhghn

